# So is Symbion really any good?



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I was searching here in Probiotics and found a thread from a guy who said that he had been almost completely cured by Symbion. Because it was his first post a lot of people suggested that he was just scamming and marketing an almost unknown product. He replied by saying that he was completely honest. Either way it seemed to spark a lot of people into trying this probiotic. So I am wondering if anyone else has tried this and if it was any good, specifically for IBS-C?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ingredients: Bacillus coagulans (200 million CFU*), Bacillus subtilis (100 million CFU), Enterococcus faecium (100 million CFU). Fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS). Other ingredients: None.Not sure if any of those species are particularly well studied.I know FOS can bother some IBSers when they take it and some people do better on probiotics with out them.Off to check the species to see if there is something that makes them seem worthwhile.B. Coagulanshttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1933297...Pubmed_RVDocSum


> : Preliminary data suggest that the patented B coagulans GBI-30, 6086 probiotic may be a safe and effective option for the relief of abdominal pain and bloating for patients with IBS. Larger, extended trials are needed to verify these results.


B. subtilishttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1937425...Pubmed_RVDocSumSounds like some promise.Enterococcus faecium , most of the studies are in animals so hard to judge, but often that is all the evidence you have.What you don't usually know is if the strains in that brand are the same strains as in the study. Sometimes they are, but a lot of times they are not.Most every brand of probiotics seems to work with someone. As long as it is a brand you trust to actually be able to put the right bacteria in the pills. What is hard to predict is which one will work with you. Even when someone tries only brands with specific clinical data on that exact formula people find that one brand may work and another one may not.


----------



## pamela123 (Jul 25, 2007)

I had read that string too (a couple of summers ago), and decided to give it a try just in case he was telling the truth. I've been taking Symbion ever since and am completely rid of my IBS. I had mostly constipation and alternately some diarrhea, but I'm thankful to say that those days are behind me now and I can pretty much eat whatever I want to now (leaky gut is healed). The FOS didn't bother me thank goodness, though I've heard that it can sometimes give people gas and/or bloating. It's weird that I would find your post. I haven't been on this forum in ages. Anyway, good luck with your journey back to good health!


----------

